# Anyone tried 1 of these?



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

I've seen these in Halfords, has anyone tried 1 or any thoughts?

http://www.g3pro.com/product/body-prep-clay-mitt/

Not done any Clay Barring before, only used products like Maguires Cleaner Wax to get the paintwork looking a bit more restored


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

I know a couple of people that have and they haven't recommended them.

They've all said they've gone back to using the conventional clay bar.


----------



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

thanks, thats helpful feedback, i'll follow some useful easy to follow info i've seen on here to do a normal clay bar job then.

cheers


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

It can get quite a laborious job clay barring the car but the results are well worth it. Just make sure you use plenty of lube!


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

They seem to have been well received on detailing world. Not tried one myself though.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

The mitts are way better! Just keep it super lubed, I keep mine in a warm bucket of water and a decent amount of shampoo, easy does it and keep it very clean. I get round the car in more than half the time using the clay mitts.


----------



## NJM_225_Avus (Nov 3, 2014)

darylbenfield said:


> The mitts are way better! Just keep it super lubed, I keep mine in a warm bucket of water and a decent amount of shampoo, easy does it and keep it very clean. I get round the car in more than half the time using the clay mitts.


Second this. Never used a clay bar previously but just used one of these on a 6yr old Smart 451 that I'm about to sell. Car has always been washed, polished and waxed, the amount of crap this thing took out of the paint was incredible. Paintwork feels so much better now. After lunch, it'll get a good polish and wax. TT to get the same treatment tomorrow!


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Threw my clay bar away when I got the mit wouldn't go back to a claybar


----------



## coolie (Nov 8, 2014)

I did end up getting 1 of these today, and got the job done.

Like other said, i wanted to shorten the time for the task, given short days etc currently. Fairly impressed, used half a bottle of lube, so might just use bucket of soapy water next time then. Certainly all nice and smooth now, that for sure, and it didn't take an age tbh. Finished off with Maguiars Cleaner Wax, and then G3 Super Gloss Paste.

Protected for the winter now, given the car sits out in the elements.

On another subject, what do people use to clean wheels, i always end up using like half a bottle of whatever for 4 wheels - which gets kind expensive, thinking i might by a gallon of whatever is recommended tbh. ta


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Interesting to hear that you guys are rating them. May have to get one and see what they are like.


----------



## NJM_225_Avus (Nov 3, 2014)

I was really dubious to start with, I'd researched dozens of clay bars but in the end I thought I'd give this a punt. After washing, a double strength shampoo solution in a bucket, a watering can to rinse, microfibre to dry and I was chuffed with the result. I wish I'd done a before and after photo really.

I can't wait to see what it pulls off a 12 year old TT tomorrow. I am amazed these things aren't just one use, but the clay still has such a good "tack" to it after the Smart, that I think it'll last quite some time. Just put the protective film back on the clay and leaving to dry slowly in an open ended plastic bag.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I use Virosol on my wheels great for cleaning most things on your TT inc wheels seats dash carpets and most other things
viewtopic.php?f=31&t=115764


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

They are great, I'd definitely recommend getting one. So much quicker than clay and easier to use to.


----------



## arpuc (Jun 14, 2014)

+1


----------



## Cat farthings (Nov 18, 2014)

Quicker, yes, effective, yes but I found the clay bar did a better job.

Gary


----------



## JacobDuBois (Nov 3, 2014)

They're so much better than a standard bar if used properly. Just use a decent lube or good quick detailer and rinse in a warm bucket of water


----------

